
Show HN: Amazon EC2 instance comparison table - powdahound
http://www.ec2instances.info
======
powdahound
Made this a while back because I was sick of the way Amazon's instance info
(<http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/>) and pricing info
(<http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/>) were on different pages in a hard-to-
browse format.

Hoping this helps people compare and choose new instances following
yesterday's troubles.

~~~
pauldino
If you want ec2instances.info without the www to work you might consider using
WWWizer (<http://www.wwwizer.com/>)

Basically you can point any domain's A record to 174.129.25.170 and it will
redirect you to the www subdomain.

~~~
aw3c2
Or you use a .htacess and do not give a random person control over your
domain.

    
    
      Options +FollowSymlinks
      RewriteEngine on
      rewritecond %{http_host} ^ec2instances.info [nc]
      rewriterule ^(.*)$ http://www.ec2instances.info/$1 [r=301,nc]

~~~
powdahound
The site is hosted on S3 so that type of configuration isn't an option. More
details: [http://powdahound.com/2011/03/hosting-a-static-site-on-
amazo...](http://powdahound.com/2011/03/hosting-a-static-site-on-
amazon-s3-ec2instances-info)

------
todd3834
I've personally found running 3-4 micro instances behind a load balancer
offers more RAM, more CPU power (in short bursts), and fail over than 1 Small
instance at the same price or cheaper. However, it doesn't always make sense
for every application.

------
DenisM
For all those asking about reserved-instance data, I posted this a few months
back. Somewhat surprisingly, I didn't get any interest back then.

[http://blog.altudov.com/2010/11/03/amazon-ec2-reserved-
insta...](http://blog.altudov.com/2010/11/03/amazon-ec2-reserved-instance-
cost-breakdown/)

[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ah1sNhjIaHmVdFQzSk5...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ah1sNhjIaHmVdFQzSk5mTTBWTE9IWDlzb2dUT0duQUE&hl=en#gid=0)

------
kennethologist
Thank you. This is way better than the way amazon lays it out. Can you add the
additional zones (asia, europe). Simple but very useful. Thanks

~~~
wladimir
Agreed, the current overview sucks. Amazon should hire the guy :)

~~~
RyanKearney
Yes because knowing how to use HTML tables and 1 jQuery plugin means you're
ready to work at a Fortune 500 company.

~~~
wladimir
A fortune 500 company has all kinds of jobs. Not everyone needs to be uberl33t
like you.

Did you create an account just to reply to my nonsense post?

~~~
RyanKearney
Yeah but the 3 click process of using my Google account to log in wasn't
really a hassle. With Reddit being down and all I guess it was time for me to
create an account here.

------
moe
Nice overview, and I wholeheartedly concur that the AWS site is a mess.

Gladly the actual AWS Web GUI works pretty well, and so does their pricing
calculator[1]. But everything else could really use a design overhaul.

[1] <http://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/calc5.html>

------
potomak
Please add reserved instances and EBS volumes!

~~~
slewis
Awesome job powdahound, and I support this comment. You could show the cost
units for reserved instances as a range.

For example a small reserved instance's base cost is $227.50 per year so
that's a lower bound of $.0263/hour. Then adding $.03 per hour used the upper
bound is $.0563/hour.

So over the course of a year you'd pay within the range $.0263/hour -
$.0563/hour depending on your usage.

------
mborromeo
Pretty cool! Is there a way to show the spot instances price too? Maybe some
ajax magic?

~~~
chrisboesing
Reserved instances would be nice, too.

~~~
powdahound
Totally agree. Would love to add all this data once I have some free time.
Some basic performance data could be cool too...

------
roschdal
Great work! Could you please add the Ec2 Suse instance types to the table, for
comparison? I haven't been able to compare the Cpu performance of the Suse
instance type compared to the standard types.

~~~
jeffbarr
Suse and non-Suse instances run on the same hardware at different prices.

------
evandijk70
Looks good. A nice-to have addition would be price per compute unit.

~~~
mikecolella
Price per Gb memory would be good also.

------
utkarshkukreti
Would be nice to have a 'monthly' price for each instance, calculated for 720
hours, for easily comparing to other services.

------
talbina
Can I ask what did you use to make those tables please?

I'm a beginner CSS/HTML person, so any help would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
powdahound
I just used a jQuery plugin called tablesorter: <http://tablesorter.com/docs/>

------
billpg
Wow, a site using the .info domain showing info.

Will a site using .biz for honest business be next?

------
bambambazooka
can you also add other regions?

